# DISCUSS: Best skyline of small cities ( metro pop. less than 500,000 )



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Discuss the smaller cities skyline here. The pop of the *METRO area* have to be less than half a million.





Regina (city:190,000 / metro:198,000), Saskatchewan of Canada.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

from http://et.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallinn


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

I nominate Bellevue, Washington: population 126,626.










Hopefully I can find a better picture soon.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Bartlesville, Oklahoma
50,706 in the Metropolitan Area and about 35,000 in the City Proper

























Price Arts Tower (The Tallest One), The Only Frank Gehry Skyscraper in the World!! ^^


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> I nominate Bellevue, Washington: population 126,626.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an excellent picture but Bellevue's metro area has more than 4 million people being a part of the Seattle metro.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Ah, see, I was somewhat confused. I assumed Regina's city population was 190,000, with the metro being bigger (looks bigger than it is, anyway). Never mind, we can eliminate Bellevue from the running.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry, I've fixed my post, now it shows regina city and metro population.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

So Regina's Metro is practically Regina


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Benidorm, Spain
70,280 In City Proper
171,877 in Metropolitan Area (Marina Baixa Area)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ this seaside city must have lots of tourists everyday! the numbers of the condo buildings would easily accommodate a million of visitors.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

This one might be cheating, but how about Monaco (population 33,000 roughly)?









By mel_nz









By Woods | Damien | 大米


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ this one is cheating too! Tons of tourists and foreigners come to this tiny city/state for its casinos and tax haven. :lol:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ Isn't Monaco also in Nice's metro area which has 900k+


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Malé (population 103,693)
might not be the best but its quite nice


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ this one is cheating too! Tons of tourists and foreigners come to this tiny city/state for its casinos and tax haven. :lol:


If you can have Benidorm in this thread, Monaco can be in this thread, and last I checked, it wasn't part of Nice's metro area.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

suva, fiji
















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suva


----------

